# Lakers close to a deal with Shammond Williams



## GuYoM (Jun 2, 2005)

source hoopshype


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Why in the world are we going to give him a guaranteed contract?


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

Shammond used to be good in his old days, but i'm skeptical about right now.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Is he gonna start?


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

LamarButler said:


> Is he gonna start?


I hope not, but he's not a type of "role-model" point guard yet, so who knows?


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

That's Lakers management for ya!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

this is terrible brown all over again


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Jesus Christ Kupchak is horrible at his job.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

What other options do we have tho?


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

Now they should sign God Shammgod to complete the guard rotation!


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

seriously, i seriously dont understand why people ***** about mitch so much.. jesus christ, we're giving him what.. 2 years and 3.5 million at most. i think i might be even less than the bi-annual exception.

why is he such a bad GM, because he's signing this guy? bull****. he got radmonivic... is that a terrible deal too, when everyone's been *****ing for a shooter? do some people want us to sign lebron with the bi annual exception or something?


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

afobisme said:


> seriously, i seriously dont understand why people ***** about mitch so much.. jesus christ, we're giving him what.. 2 years and 3.5 million at most. i think i might be even less than the bi-annual exception.
> 
> why is he such a bad GM, because he's signing this guy? bull****. he got radmonivic... is that a terrible deal too, when everyone's been *****ing for a shooter? do some people want us to sign lebron with the bi annual exception or something?


The guy hasn't played in the NBA in two full seasons. Wasn't a good player when he was in the NBA. Put your thinking cap on and maybe it'll hit you why Kupchak's one of the worst GMs in the league, and easily so during his entire tenure as Laker GM.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

EHL said:


> The guy hasn't played in the NBA in two full seasons. Wasn't a good player when he was in the NBA. Put your thinking cap on and maybe it'll hit you why Kupchak's one of the worst GMs in the league, and easily so during his entire tenure as Laker GM.


ok, so he made a mistake with vlade (given what he knew at the time, i dont think it was that big of a mistake.. i mean give vlade a position. that's how it usually works... they sign a guy to stay with the team a year or two, then he retires and moves to the front office). mckie was a mistake obviously. ok, besides that, what else do you have to gripe about him? i may have forgotten a thing or two..


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

afobisme said:


> ok, so he made a mistake with vlade (given what he knew at the time, i dont think it was that big of a mistake.. i mean give vlade a position. that's how it usually works... they sign a guy to stay with the team a year or two, then he retires and moves to the front office). mckie was a mistake obviously. ok, besides that, what else do you have to gripe about him? i may have forgotten a thing or two..


McKie and Vlade were bad MLE signings at the time. It was all contingent on them staying healthy, and they weren't that good anymore to begin with. Those are huge mistakes to make when your team is only capable of getting FAs via the MLE. Antonio Daniels was a no-brainer signing that Kupchak could have had for the MLE last season. Instead, he decided to stick with his "2 year only deals" plan because he was praying for 2008 FA pipe like LeBron (who has, shockingly, already resigned). Daniels would be a great veteran guard to have on this Lakers squad. Instead it's this Williams bum. 

Most of all his draft picks have been horrible since he became GM 6 years ago; not *one* Laker that Mitch Kupchak has drafted is in the Lakers 5 man starting rotation. His best draft pick so far has been Brian Cook, who was hardly even a 7th man last year. No matter how late you pick, if you can't find _one_ draft pick in 6 years that can consistently break this Laker team's 7 man rotation, you're clearly just not good at evaluating NBA talent.


----------



## cmd34 (Jul 17, 2002)

EHL said:


> McKie and Vlade were bad MLE signings at the time. It was all contingent on them staying healthy, and they weren't that good anymore to begin with. Those are huge mistakes to make when your team is only capable of getting FAs via the MLE. Antonio Daniels was a no-brainer signing that Kupchak could have had for the MLE last season. Instead, he decided to stick with his "2 year only deals" plan because he was praying for 2008 FA pipe like LeBron (who has, shockingly, already resigned). Daniels would be a great veteran guard to have on this Lakers squad. Instead it's this Williams bum.
> 
> Most of all his draft picks have been horrible since he became GM 6 years ago; not *one* Laker that Mitch Kupchak has drafted is in the Lakers 5 man starting rotation. His best draft pick so far has been Brian Cook, who was hardly even a 7th man last year. No matter how late you pick, if you can't find _one_ draft pick in 6 years that can consistently break this Laker team's 7 man rotation, you're clearly just not good at evaluating NBA talent.


Exactly. The only possible redemption might be his last 2 picks, Bynum and Farmar. But we are a few years away from knowing if they become stars. Signing Aaron McKie to the MLE may have been the dumbest use of the MLE ever. 

Seriously, I'd be interested to see if anyone can point out a worse use of the MLE.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

cmd34 said:


> Exactly. The only possible redemption might be his last 2 picks, Bynum and Farmar. But we are a few years away from knowing if they become stars. Signing Aaron McKie to the MLE may have been the dumbest use of the MLE ever.
> 
> Seriously, I'd be interested to see if anyone can point out a worse use of the MLE.


Yeah, he signed McKie to a 2 year half-MLE deal which might have been OK had he used the other half of the MLE to get another guard or at least another capable player. Instead he didn't use it at all. He could have partially redeemed himself by trying to add _depth_ and _athleticism_ to the team. Might have helped the Lakers get out of the first round last season and maybe even a WCF appearance. Instead he took the cautious route. West was never this cautious. He took risks, and could afford to because he drafted well _very_ late. 

Maybe I'm just spoiled by Jerry West. :sad:


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

he drafted walton.. who started vs. the suns in the first round.

can't expect him to make all these great draft picks when he has late first rounders to choose from... with the exception of last year.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Didn't West draft Walton?


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

im pretty sure that's a no... walton was a rooke in 03-04 when we lost to the pistons. jerry left in like, what, 01-02?

jerry was and is indeed a better gm than mitch though.. he made some good deals when he was here.

i kidna dont like what he's done with memphis.. dont get me wrong, he improved the organization, but the grizzlies can't get any better than what they are unless they mess with the nucleaus. not much of a future for this grizzlies team.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Huh, well Walton wasn't totally a bad pick... Especially at that stage in the draft...


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

he was picked #32.. imo that's a steal. he's not all-star material but he's got potential to be a great roleplayer.

btw, if we get williams, that means there's little to no chance we'll sign rush right?


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Will Shammond play right behind Smush or will he play behind Sasha?


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Come on.. Cook and Walton were Phil's call.


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

how is it bad to get some veteran leadership in the clubhouse? 

Oh right Aaron Mckie, my bad


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Shammond Williams isn't the "veteran savvy guy that can teach the young kids a few things." He is just a so/so PG. Not quite followng the move considering the Lakers have 3 PG's as it is. This could very well indicate Farmar will get no PT this next season unless all 3 guys ahead of them perform crappy... But he did get a nice draft pick and picked up Mo Evans for nothing.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

i have a feeling farmar will probably start the year at the d-league just so he can get consistant pt


----------



## JYD (Sep 3, 2002)

the reason we signed Shammond Williams is because he is Kevin Garnett's cousin. maybe its a bribe. 

http://www.hoopshype.com/players/shammond_williams.htm


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

talk about KG, he can opt out of his contract after this season


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

he can opt out but will how could we get him? we'll have "more" capspace with grant's expiring contract, but that's not going to be enough..


----------



## Laker Superstar 34 (Aug 8, 2005)

afobisme said:


> he can opt out but will how could we get him? we'll have "more" capspace with grant's expiring contract, but that's not going to be enough..


We can use Shammond to convince KG to take a pay cut for us. It should go like this "Hey KG, we got your cousin here and if you don't sign with us for the MLE and Brian Grant's contract, we kill him." Or, "Hey KG, we got your cousin here playing for us, would you want to play b-ball with him for Brian Grant's contract with the MLE?"


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

While I somewhat agree that people bash Mitch undeservingly, this is a bad move. Was a two year guaranteed deal needed to lure the guy away from Greece, Turkery, Lebanon or wherever the hell he was? He was never better than a 18 mpg player.

The last game I remembered from him was when he was starting on the Nuggets the year before they got Melo and Jannero Pargo absolutely fried him and finished with like 18 points in 24 minutes. He's a capable rotation player, but this is a waste of a contract.



EHL said:


> Yeah, he signed McKie to a 2 year half-MLE deal which might have been OK had he used the other half of the MLE to get another guard or at least another capable player. Instead he didn't use it at all. He could have partially redeemed himself by trying to add _depth_ and _athleticism_ to the team. Might have helped the Lakers get out of the first round last season and maybe even a WCF appearance. Instead he took the cautious route. West was never this cautious. He took risks, and could afford to because he drafted well _very_ late.
> 
> Maybe I'm just spoiled by Jerry West. :sad:


I'm glad we missed out on Daniels, when he is 37 and making 8 million you'll be glad we did as well. It's not like he is light years better than Smush.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Jamel Irief said:


> I'm glad we missed out on Daniels, when he is 37 and making 8 million you'll be glad we did as well.


His current contract with the Wizards runs until 2010 when he'll be 35, not 37, and he'll be making $6.6M not $8M. Additionally, Daniels said he would have signed with the Lakers for 4 years for the same money had he been offered that (he was only offered two years). That means the Lakers would have had him until age 34. Not bad at all considering he has athleticism to spare in spades. You're not realistically going to get better value per dollar than that. 



> It's not like he is light years better than Smush.


He was light years ahead of Smush this past postseason: 13.2/2.8/3.3/53.8%FGP/27.3%3pt is a lot better than 8.9/3.0/1.6/33.3%FGP/15.4%3pt. And it's not like Daniels would have replaced Smush. He'd be replacing Vujacic. Yeah, big difference.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

Jamel Irief said:


> While I somewhat agree that people bash Mitch undeservingly, this is a bad move. Was a two year guaranteed deal needed to lure the guy away from Greece, Turkery, Lebanon or wherever the hell he was? He was never better than a 18 mpg player.
> 
> The last game I remembered from him was when he was starting on the Nuggets the year before they got Melo and Jannero Pargo absolutely fried him and finished with like 18 points in 24 minutes. He's a capable rotation player, but this is a waste of a contract.
> 
> ...


yeah that's my opinion too. we didn't need to sign this guy.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

I saw Shammond play in Seattle, and the guy had the potential then to do something in the league. I'm not sure what happened to him since then though. He was playing behind Gary Payton after all, and didn't get that much playing time. I wouldnt be suprised if Shammond plays very well for the Lakers this up coming season.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

23AJ said:


> *I saw Shammond play in Seattle,* and the guy had the potential then to do something in the league. I'm not sure what happened to him since then though. He was playing behind Gary Payton after all, and didn't get that much playing time. I wouldnt be suprised if Shammond plays very well for the Lakers this up coming season.


OOO THAT SHAMMOND WILLIAMS!! WOW I just remembered LOL 
the hell yes lets sign shammond!


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

dannyM said:


> OOO THAT SHAMMOND WILLIAMS!! WOW I just remembered LOL
> the hell yes lets sign shammond!


wait, are you being sarcastic? i guess i can't say it's a bad signing because i dont know the guy then..


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

afobisme said:


> wait, are you being sarcastic? i guess i can't say it's a bad signing because i dont know the guy then..


naw, i was being serious.. i just remembered him when the other poster mentioned something about Seattle. I don't know if this comparison is valid but I would compare him to poor man Bobby Jackson. A shooting guard trapped in a PG's body. Back in the days, he was never considered a starter just a scoring spark off the bench.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

By adding Radmanovic and Williams, it's obvious that the Lakers are keen on improving their outside shooting. Because Sasha has emerged as a solid outside shooter, and we just drafted Farmar...all signs point to Smush being dealt.

I wouldn't be surprised if we ended up dealing him and McKie for some garbage expiring player and maybe a second-round pick. Phil is very high on Devin Green, and Danilo Pinnock is having a great summer league so far, but we have a full roster. That means that we will likely that we try to free up a couple roster spots.

I'm OK with this signing. We couldn't be expected to get someone like James or Banks with the BAE, so at least we didn't waste it on some old bum who won't even be playing for us. Williams has a good chance to contribute.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

afobisme said:


> im pretty sure that's a no... walton was a rooke in 03-04 when we lost to the pistons. jerry left in like, what, 01-02?
> 
> jerry was and is indeed a better gm than mitch though.. he made some good deals when he was here.
> 
> i kidna dont like what he's done with memphis.. dont get me wrong, he improved the organization, but the grizzlies can't get any better than what they are unless they mess with the nucleaus. not much of a future for this grizzlies team.


You would have been correct if you posted this last April.

You're not correct anymore.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

because of rudy gay?


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

afobisme said:


> because of rudy gay?


...yeah.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

^ With or without Rudy Gay the Grizzlies will always have a future as long as Jerry West is their GM. Only he could swindle another team into taking Battier for Gay, even _if_ Gay doesn't pan out to full potential.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

hm, actually they will have a lot of cap space soon...


----------

